# Roland Midi is starting and stopping my DP 9 without having been assigned the command.



## PaulEliades! (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi. I have a DP 9.57 and have had very few hang ups. Lately my Roland keyboard is interfering with the operation by stopping and pausing while recording. I haven't assigned anything in the commands window. I know that some keys are assigned in the DP software if you choose to use them. It just started doing it and may be causing the Midi Editor to start the Beach Ball rolling each time I go to that window. Thanks for any input you can offer.


----------

